# Is there 6' led lighting?



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

So I picked up one of those marineland 36-48" led fixtures for my 90g yesterday and I'm wondering if there's such thing of one that I could get for my 6' tank.

I checked marineland and it seems the 36-48" is the biggest they make and I couldn't find much on google.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

2x36 works great on my 6'


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep I'm ruuning 2 of those in my 6 footer.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, as long as you have a way to support them on your tank, two 3 footers will work just fine. Come to think of it, they probably look pretty sharp as hanging fixtures too. if you want a real 6 foot unit, they sell real high end stuff for 4k at JL. Probably a lot more than you need unless you are reefing.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Yea it's just a non planted fresh water tank so I'm not looking for anything high tech, I have way to support 2 of them but would rather do a single if possible and hanging would be a good idea. I'll play with the one I have now and think about putting two of them on the 6footer.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

if you are looking for hardware that's real cool for hanging. Google Griplock systems. Its a wire cable suspension system. Pretty cheap if you buy online. Sold for lighting.


----------

